# Pigeon both eye bleeding.



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

We found a pigeon on the road with both eye shut and eye injured , the eye aound the bird is all dried with blood. I live in Allen, TX. 

We just pick the pigeon up and brought in the house. I washed the bird with warm water, and now don't know what to do with the bird. 

Need help please. If you can let me know what to give the poor bird. Please give me details of what to put on the eye and what to give her and where to buy the stuff. No idea. Please also give step by step instruction as we just brought her inside the house and we have never had any kind of pet before.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

*pics of the pigeon*

i'm attaching the pics of her eyes.[/ATTACH]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

*pics 2*

this is another pics


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

*pics 3*

this is the 3rd pics of this bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring for this bird.

Do not bathe at this time, the bird needs to be kept warm.

Here are basic steps to saving its life: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html WARMTH, HYDRATE then feed.

Are there any other injuries to the bird? Any idea i f a cat or dog or predator caught it?

It will need some antibiotics. Do you have any silver drops, either nano or colloidal? You can put a drop in each eye for now.

Please update us, is the bird eating and/or drinking? *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The poor thing looks to be in a lot of pain. He may have hit a car or something. Sometimes just euthanizing is kinder.


----------



## [email protected]il.com (Nov 3, 2014)

where can i find nano or silver colloidal. can someone tell me where to look for these item?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> where can i find nano or silver colloidal. can someone tell me where to look for these item?


*Health food stores carry it.*


----------

